# TTG XML Shadowbox Index



## theturninggate (Apr 5, 2008)

*TTG XML Shadowbox Index* is a modification of TTG XML Album Index that launches content in a shadowbox overlay, instead of loading it into your main browser window. It’s a great way to show videos, display Quicktime Panorama videos, create an index of YouTube content, launch Flash-based image galleries like SimpleViewer, or show webpages all from a single index. And adding new content is as simple as creating an entry in your XML file.

View sample gallery.







May be buggy yet. I've been looking at it too long. If you find issues, please let me know.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you ever stop ?


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 6, 2008)

NEVAAARRRRRR!!! :cheesy:

At least, not in the near future. I've still got a handful of ideas up my sleeve.


----------



## yorsac (Apr 6, 2008)

how do you put a return button in these lightroom galleries?


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 7, 2008)

If you're launching the gallery in a Shadowbox, which is what this gallery does, there's no need for a return button. Just close the shadowbox.


----------



## golf1025 (Apr 9, 2008)

*TTG Shadowbox index*

Hi,
I'm new at this wonderful stuff and tried (succesfully!) my hand at making a multi-album gallery using Shadowbox and Shadowbox Index. You can see the result at www.jedeboer.nl/LightroomGalleries.
However when editing in Shadow Index a scripting error keeps popping up:
agwpg://localhost/1'43/index.html (the number changes, I've also seen 1'38.
I just click on 'continue' and everything seems to work ok, but I'm just wondering what causes the error. I'm using LR 1.3.1 on a Vista 32 (SP1) machine.
Regards,
Jan


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Jan,

Internet Explorer causes the error. There's nothing I can do about it, but the LR2 beta has measures in place to suppress Internet Explorers sensitive nature. LR2 should be much nicer in this regard. In the meantime, you could generate galleries from the beta release, or just click through the errors as you're doing now. The gallery will work.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## mebernin (Apr 10, 2008)

*shadowbox part working at one hosting co. but not the other*

absolutely love all your work.

I created the XML Shadowbox Index and uploaded it to one hosting company I have accounts on but the shadowbox part of it didn't work - the links just opened new browser windows instead of the fancy overlay - the whole point!  Test example here: http://www.ceremonymagazine.com/indexgallery/

Then I tried to upload the same exact test gallery on a different hosting company and it works fine.  Test example here: http://www.cheeserun.com/home/indexgallery/

Just probing to see if there is anything I can check on the non working hosting company to get this to work.  Thanks for all the great stuff.


----------



## golf1025 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Matt,
Thanks for your reply. I downloaded LR2 beta and give it a try. I'll also try it on Safari for Windows and see what happens.
Kind regards,
Jan


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 11, 2008)

mebernin,

The working company is running a slightly higher version of PHP, but I can't say for certain whether that has anything to do with the problem. The easiest way to find out would be to include the index.html file with your galleries on both servers, and test them from the index.html file.

If Shadowbox launches from index.html, but not from index.php, then we can narrow the problem to PHP. If not, then we know the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## mebernin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Thanks Matt*

and I certainly don't expect you to troubleshoot server issues.  I appreciate what help you have given.  Both the index.html and index.php pages don't work on the nonworking server and do work on the working server.  The nonworking server control panel has an option to run php scripts as version 4 or 5, 4 was the default, so I switched to 5 and same result.  I'll keep looking.

Just want to say I love all your work on all of these galleries, they're great.


----------



## PJZ (Apr 12, 2008)

*Shadowbox/Flash Problems (FireFox2 on Mac)*

First off, thank you for this amazing showcase....I think it's very slick.

Having ONE minor issue....I've got a glitch in it using Firefox 2 on Mac.

I'm using SB to open up a flash photo gallery called SimpleViewer (http://www.airtightinteractive.com/simpleviewer/) 

Here's an example of what I'm trying to do.  Click the "Headshots Women" area: 

http://pjzstudios.com/beta/new/portfolio/testing.html

What I would like to happen...is have SB launch the Simpleviewer...and, for the most part, that works on all browsers just fine. 

But on Firefox on Mac....after all the images have loaded in SimpleViewer...if you click any of the thumbnails, the page "breaks."  Meaning, the page flickers a bit and some parts go invisible.  If you put your mouse over them, they reappear.   

To make this clearer...I've recorded a short movie of what the problem looks like on my screen: 

http://pjzstudios.com/beta/new/portfolio/shadowbox.mov  (8.5mb) 

is there any fix for this?  Any help would be appreciated....REALLY want to use this method for my site.

thank you in advance! 

PJZ


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 12, 2008)

PJZ,

It's a known issue with Firefox and there's nothing to be done about it. Firefox exhibits this behavior loading any kind of Flash into a lightbox (slimbox, shadowbox, etc.).

With any luck, Firefox will fix the issue sometime. Firefox 3, perhaps?

The upshot is that the flash galleries still work. They only break down on first click, and function normally thereafter. Usually, paging to the next set of thumbnails, albums, images, etc. will set things mostly right and it's easy going from there.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Wodnik (May 8, 2008)

Hello!

I'm new to Lightroom Web-Galleries, so please be patient with my (and my bad english). 

I'm trying to get the TTG XML Shadowbox Index to work with an TTG Autoviewer.

If I understand the instructions right I must first upload the index-gallery (produced by TTG XML Shadowbox Index), delete the index.html file and the thumbnails directory. Then I can upload the gallery produced by TTG Autoviewer. But whereto? If I put it in a subirectory, I dont see the TTG Autoviewer in the index-page. If I put it in the same directory the index gallery is overwritten with the Autoviewer. :roll:

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NigelL (May 8, 2008)

Hi Wodnik

The gallery produced by TTG Autoviewer must be copied into a sub-folder of the folder that contains TTG XML Shadowbox Index. It is correct to delete the index.html and thumbnails sub-folder in the TTG XML Shadowbox Index folder. You must then use your browser to open the index.php file.

If this does not work, then you must check that your web server is running PHP (version 5). Note that this will not work on your own PC - you can only open the index.php file once it has been uploaded to a web server.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Wodnik (May 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply! My webserver only got PHP 4.4.8 (http://schöller.at/test.php) so that seems to be the problem.


----------



## Wodnik (May 9, 2008)

I changed the php-version through .htaccess to 5.2.5. But the gallery is still not working.

Here is the file structure:

lightroom (http://www.xn--schller-c1a.at/lightroom/)
Fotos1 (http://www.xn--schller-c1a.at/lightroom/Fotos1/)​
The SB-Index doesnt find the gallery in the subdirectory. I tried different galleries (flash and html) but none worked.

Shouldnt be there a entry in the autoindex.xml-file?


----------



## theturninggate (May 9, 2008)

Wodnik,

Two possibilities, depending on which version of the template you're using. And you DO NOT need to edit the PHP file.

If you are using TTG XML Shadowbox Index, you need to open the XML file produced by that template and add the necessary code identifying the AutoViewer gallery. This is explained in the template documentation on my website, so I refer to to that page for further instruction.

If you are using TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index, then the AutoViewer gallery needs to contain an autoindex.xml file. You can create this file manually, or you can use TTG XML Maker w/ Thumbnails to create the file for you, then copy the autoindex.xml file and thumbnails into the AutoViewer folder. 

I hope that clears things up.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Wodnik (May 9, 2008)

Hello!

Thanks for the hints, but its still not working .

I am using TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index.

My autoindex.xml looks like this:


```
<?xml version="1.'" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<album>
   <thumbnail>http://www.xn--schller-c1a.at/lightroom/Fotos1/content/bin/images/thumb/2''8'415_''8.jpg</thumbnail>
   <title>Test</title>
   <description>Test</description>
   <url>http://www.xn--schller-c1a.at/lightroom/Fotos1/</url>
</album>
```


http://www.xn-schller-c1a.at/lightroom shows the index-page (but without a "subgallery")
http://www.xn-schller-c1a.at/lightroom/Fotos1 shows the subgallery.


----------



## Wodnik (May 9, 2008)

theturninggate;14'85 said:
			
		

> If you are using TTG XML Shadowbox Auto Index, *then the AutoViewer gallery needs to contain an autoindex.xml *file.



Ahh! The autoindex.xml-file goes to the subgallery-folder! Now it is working! Thank you!!!


----------



## theturninggate (May 9, 2008)

Great! I'm glad you've got it going now.


----------



## joshbbrewster (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Mr. Turning Gate,

I've been playing around with SB Index, and noticed that certain websites will load within the shadow box and others will leave my website and load the link like a typical link. 

Do you have any idea why this would happen or how to fix it?

For a sample  www.joshbrewsterphotography.com/test/

On my Mac OS X 1'.5 Firefox 3.'5, the fine art link (flickr) will load within SB but the people link (my zenfolio trial page) will not.

Thanks for all your hard work.

J


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 4, 2009)

It would seem Zenfolio doesn't like to be loaded in a Shadowbox. When you click the link, the Shadowbox launches as it should. But, when the Zenfolio page loads, it breaks out of the Shadowbox and takes over the browser window. I would presume this has to do with some Javascript they've loaded in their page that prevents there site from being loaded in other people's frames or, in this case, Shadowboxes. Because the Shadowbox _is_ firing normally, it's not an issue with the gallery. The target site just refuses to be reigned in.


----------

